# Saturday's MTD purchase...



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

Picked up another MTD tractor on Saturday while on my way back from buying some parts for a previous MTD purchase. The guy had it marked at $150, so I took a look. It needs a choke cable, deck belt & all 4 tires. I have a pair of 20x8 tires for the rear already, but I'll have to tube them. It's pretty dirty, so in awhile I'm going to give it a bath. It also needs some misc. hardware; there are a few loose hood & body parts, but nothing major. The previous owner rebuilt the deck this year. It has a nice thickly padded seat, which I'll swap with my '96 Ranch King's seat. 18 hp Briggs with 42" deck, bagger included. Got it for a whopping $75! pics later today. TB


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

100 degree heat today, but I had to get stuff done. Pulled the MTD off my truck & pressure washed it top & bottom. It's a 1992 Signature 2000 Series burgundy & silver Model TMO-30000A, Serial #H10486, 18hp Briggs twin (model 422707), 42" deck, 7 speed trans with optional grass catcher, sold by Montgomery Wards in Chicago. 

I was able to get 3 of the 4 wheels off; the left rear is about 1/3 of the way off & very stubborn. All tires will need to be replaced, but I knew that going in. One of the front wheels was held on with a curtain hook instead of a cotter pin! The battery (a motorcycle battery) is dead. I had to remove the deck to get it into my truck; I have a 1995 GMC Sonoma with a utility box on the back & the inside measures 38", just enough to fit a lawn tractor without a deck (unless the deck is 38"). Had I known I was going to buy another mower, I would've brought my trailer to haul it. The deck is on the bench awaiting a de-rustification treatment, dent removal & paint. The top of the deck is way worse than the underside. It will also need a deck belt (missing).

I swapped the seat with the one on my '96 Ranch king. Although the RK seat was ok (I reskinned this seat last year), this one is better, more thickly padded. The seat pan is a little rusty, but I have a remedy for that.

This tractor came with the original operating manual with complete parts list & the original engine manual (no big deal, really, just cool to have). At least I have all the part numbers...


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

I used a steering wheel puller on my 91 MTD rear wheels and plenty of PB blaster- problem is from the factory its almost a press fit , then water gets in there and rusts it up over the years - MTD does say as routine maintence to pull and grease the rear wheels.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

Had a yard sale Friday & Saturday. A guy came by who bought some stuff at one of my yard sales last year. We started talking about lawn tractors & he offered me his Signature 2000 Series MTD for $50!!! He made a race tractor out of it, but has the original wheels & tires (no deck). I can use the original front tires on mine, along with whatever parts he has left over. Maybe I'll get lucky & find the brake lockout bracket I need.


----------



## kdhwriter (Jul 25, 2011)

Would you post some project shots as you work on it?


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

*1992 Signature 2000*

Certainly...

Pics as promised. I didn't snap a pic before I took off the hood, seat & wheels & pressure-washed everything, but here she is:


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

Hey, I finally got the stuck rear wheel off! I used some Liquid Wrench, pounded the wheel in (it was alreay about 1/2" out), soaked it some more. pounded it off. I even got the old, flat, rotted tires off the rims. I have a pair of new tires ready to go on, but I'm going to tube them first. 

I still have to clean & paint the deck, sharpen the blades & reinstall, but I think I'll try to sell this one without doing a complete repaint, like I did on the gray MTD. This one has a bagger, so maybe she'll sell before the leaves fall. I really don't want too many tractors in the yard over the winter. I don't have a garage or shed big enough for them all.

About a week ago, I installed a new choke cable. The battery should take a charge, but we'll see. I can always take it out of the other Signature 2000 I picked up last week.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

I suggest you use some never seize on those rear wheels - that way if you do need em off again while tinkering- itll come off way easier.

Its rare that the deck isnt rotted out- most times they have a giant hole right in the middle.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

How many does that make,now,DT?


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

jhngardner367 said:


> How many does that make,now,DT?


Are you asking me, or dangeroustoys?


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

I have like 27 tractors of different makes ( some are in parts tho) 7 are MTD's- my financial advisor said i couldnt get anymore- be nice to score a couple for parts tho.....


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

TecumsehBriggs said:


> Are you asking me, or dangeroustoys?


If you meant to ask me (this is my thread), I have 8.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

Bought 2 new tubes for the rear tires. I hope to install the tubes, tires & wheels on the tractor tomorrow. I also plan on sanding down the deck again (got sidetracked & it got rusty), priming & painting it. The blades will also get sharpened & reinstalled. Clean out the cooling fins on the engine, reinstall the covers, install a seat, install the deck & hood. This one may need a battery as well as the other Signature 2000. Another one ready to sell with a leaf collection system.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

Ok, Sunday I tubed the tires & installed them, cleaned out all the grass & mouse DNA, removed the drive belts (cracked beyond comprehension), reinstalled the engine covers, reinstalled the grille & braces. I even wired up the headlights.

Today (Monday) I bought both new drive belts & went through the 4 Briggs starters I have to make at least one for this machine. I swapped the original starter to the gray MTD I sold awhile back. I have 2 older style & 2 newer style & I was able to get one of each style working with parts on hand (good to have a spare). If I order some parts, I can have 2 more for future projects.

Still to do:

refinish deck
sharpen blades
install drive belts
install starter
install deck & adjust
sand & paint footboards & frame as needed
change oil
install new spark plugs
install hood
start her up & mow
sell her


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

Yesterday, I installed the starter & she started right up! Runs very well. Buttoned up the engine compartment, everything short of installing the hood. I touched up the paint on the bagger frame on the back of the unit, but I'll remove it to sand & paint the rear of the chassis burgundy.

Installed the new drive belts (what a pain) & she drives well, too. Adjusted the tie rod ends (too much toe-out) & removed the rubber pads on the footboards (rust & accumulation to remove) so I can paint. I also sanded, primed & painted the underside of the deck, sharpened the blades & painted them. Had to pound out a few dents, too.

Today, I straightened a few dings, ground some sharp edges, removed the deck chute & guide wheels, sanded, primed & painted the topside of the deck burgundy gloss. The pulleys got a coat of gloss black. Installed a pair of new aftermarket pulley guards (originals were missing) & the deck belt. Reinstalled the guide wheels, but not the chute. That's going on another MTD in the future. This one is being sold as a bagger anyway.

These are pics of the tractor before the deck was installed.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

Deck cleaned up & painted. Deck installed & adjusted. Footplate rubber mats removed for cleaning, footplates need some rust removal & paint. Almost done.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

Warm weather has resumed, so I picked up a pair of new spindles for this one. I noticed one had a wobble, so I'll play it safe & replace them both. If one is still good, I'll save it for another project. The transaxle is dragging from pounding off the stuck wheel, so I'm swapping it for the one from the "race mower". I'll take apart the original & fix it later. 

Soon, this tractor will be up for sale, along with the '93 Sinature 2000 (this one's a '92). Last week, I picked up YET ANOTHER Signature 2000, this time a '91 model. Now I have a '91, a '92 & a '93! I plan on installing a new deck belt, a new choke cable, a new throttle cable, swap out the dash tower from the race mower & find a good used seat for it. It will also need some paint. I'll start a new thread for this one.


----------



## JoeKP (Feb 23, 2012)

Check your local scrap yard. I went today and got some engines and parts. There was a mtd like yours. One like mine and a craftsman. They always seem to have good parts there unless someone already dropped a fridge on it...


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

Did some rust removal & repainted the chassis, hood, fender & footplates. Will post pics after rain stops & sun comes out.

I also modified the battery box to accept a regular full-size lawn tractor battery. Some of these early '90s MTDs came with a narrow motorcycle battery & a narrow battery box/battery compartment. Had to use a Sawzall to open up the opening in the chassis & fender, then dropped in a wider battery box. Looks like a factory installation. Now, instead of having to buy a $50 battery, I can buy a $16 battery from Farm & Fleet (or wherever one is on sale).

Reassembled everything & put her out front. Here's the final product...


----------

